
Git Productivity Tracking Application - crimsonchin
I&#x27;m currently collaborating with a startup that is developing Git productivity software. I am conducting research on developer and dev team manager perspectives regarding how information can be best synthesized to create a useful application for both developers and managers.<p>If you are a developer, I would appreciate it if you could take 5 minutes to complete this survey:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1Rwyk0Zxlgvms-JzeFQXo98IRrOz0gR2ADbmOhPqXgl8&#x2F;edit#responses<p>If you are a manager, I would appreciate it if you could take 5 minutes to complete this survey:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;177PYUmK6TKD-eOMOYXRm_z-IwiwT-22SEOWXbPBQQ5w&#x2F;edit#responses<p>Thanks!
======
misterguydude
Interesting work... I filled out the developer survey. Pretty quick.

Good luck with your research!

